# MY Name Is Bruce (2007)



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

if this has been posted befor ,forgive me. any way,it's funny ass hell! bruce makes fun of himself from the start till the end.more in jokes than you can count! if youy watch it with he commentary it is even morew fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, the Bruce Campbell movie. Is it out on DVD?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Yup its on DVD now.

I kinda sorta liked it, but I wish he'd not played himself as such an @sshole. He is so far from that in real life - nothing but polite and funny and a perfect gentleman. (met him on his book tour/promo for BubbaHotep).

The cheesy factor is a bit high in this movie, and he's portraying himself as the big jerk with horrible acting skills and a drunken womanizer. Don't get me wrong, I still liked it, but you have to watch this knowing that the entire thing is firmly tongue in cheek campy.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very awesome

evil dead 4? lol haha


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I gotta find this. I haven't seen it at Target or Best Buy. May have to go online to find it.


----------

